# Tapatalk plugin enabled for tdf!!!! :D



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

Since there was no response for enabling tapatalk plugin for tdf, I resorted to using the forum from mobile browser for long, today when I got a pop up saying tapatalk is enabled for this site & I was like what!!!!!!! 

I immediately checked Tapatalk app & yes indeed, tdf is tapatalk enabled now. Thank you Team Digit  

View attachment 5174


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2011)

First of all it's not a Technology News, so moving it to Community Discussions.

And yes, it's been months that TDF integrated Tapatalk. May be you were not aware of it.

Enjoy


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, was thinking about the same, where to post. Thanks for moving the thread. 

After repeated requests for tapatalk, I almost left tdf, only checking every now & then. Wasn't aware that it was enabled. Was there any notification that it was enabled??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya, you can check Offtopic Thread on Community Discussions and Thinkdigit Website Thread on Feedback section.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

Will do. Thanks mate


----------



## Krow (Aug 24, 2011)

Apart from credit card, any payment options for Tapatalk?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2011)

No, there is nothing else apart form credit card under google checkout.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm what is Tapatalk?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Umm what is Tapatalk?



Tapatalk Forum App - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go

It's an app which is specially designed for browsing forums.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats an expensive app. You guys have it? 

I think its quite famous as I have encountered a notification to DL tapatalk when accessing some forums from my phone.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that's a good news.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not so expensive considering the time & effort it saves & it's a unified app for all your forum accounts. It's worth it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

Not there for symbian


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 25, 2011)

ummm maybe you didn't look carefully:
Ovi Store: Download Tapatalk - Forum Client and many other games, wallpaper, ringtones and mobile apps on your Nokia phone


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

using tapatalk since almost a month.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

That application runs like Crap ! Cant find forums and cant search !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know about Symbian, but on Android and iOS it's a must have for forum members


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

tapatalk makes my brain go all fuzzy and my eyes start to water.
i like the forum the way it is.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

I would certainly try Tapatalk... 
Once I get a good phone.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> That application runs like Crap ! Cant find forums and cant search !



It's as simple as it can be , either you haven't used or don't know how.

The only result for search term "thinkdigit" is this forum. Can't understand what's so complex in that!!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 25, 2011)

Gollum said:


> tapatalk makes my brain go all fuzzy and my eyes start to water.
> i like the forum the way it is.



Try the dark theme.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 26, 2011)

A few differences that I found in tdf's tapatalk plugin options. 

1) No Tapatalk signature is being shown. 
2) No access to Tapatalk Image server. 
3) Restricted to 3 images per post!! 


Can anyone explain why???


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 26, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It's as simple as it can be , either you haven't used or don't know how.
> 
> The only result for search term "thinkdigit" is this forum. Can't understand what's so complex in that!!!



The Taptalk of Symbian for Nokia C5-00 is sad ! I was not talking about Droid !


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried Tapatalk in a friend's phone and when I search for forums, it just says Sending server request and does nothing after that.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a testing post from tapatalk  

Hm, no siggy!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol...!! I don't know why you guys are facing so many problems. It's working fine for me.

Test

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk

Working fine for me.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

@ithehappy: I *CAN* see your siggy!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @ithehappy: I *CAN* see your siggy!



No not that one. He's talking about the siggy like mine.


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No not that one. He's talking about the siggy like mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk



Then, I guess, their should be an option for it buried in settings somewhere.
IMO, it's better to turn it off, since people don't really care from where the post was posted, as long as it WAS posted!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> I tried Tapatalk in a friend's phone and when I search for forums, it just says Sending server request and does nothing after that.



crap mobile 



vineet369 said:


> @ithehappy: I *CAN* see your siggy!



the signature should be this:



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk



& not the PC/mobile/laptop/.. you own.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Then, I guess, their should be an option for it buried in settings somewhere.
> IMO, it's better to turn it off, since people don't really care from where the post was posted, as long as it WAS posted!



Ya, you can set it under settings.

And lol...you can set it to anything you want instead of default template from where you have posted it


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 27, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The Taptalk of Symbian for Nokia C5-00 is sad ! I was not talking about Droid !


Ahh sorry then 


Krow said:


> I tried Tapatalk in a friend's phone and when I search for forums, it just says Sending server request and does nothing after that.


It happens to me on Edge, no problems over WiFi or HSDPA. So I guess it's a network issue.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol...!! I don't know why you guys are facing so many problems. It's working fine for me.
> 
> Test
> 
> ...



Nope No Signature 



vineet369 said:


> IMO, it's better to turn it off, since people don't really care from where the post was posted, as long as it WAS posted!


Nope, faced a few issues where people started to argue over multiple posts when posted from tapatalk, coz there is no multiquote & such. So....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, let me help, go to tapatalk, and press the menu key, now go to settings, under signature, there are two options...

1. Tapatalk Signature
2. Customize

So if you want something from default template use Tapatalk Signature or if you want to put something on your own use Customize.

That's all.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a custom signature already  ,which is showing up in other forums, but not in tdf.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

lol...I never came across this type of problem..!!

Try relogin to TDF and see if it helps.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 1, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol...I never came across this type of problem..!!
> 
> Try relogin to TDF and see if it helps.



Nope confirming again from S2, it's not working.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

report it to the developer. or if you have a backup of the app, reinstall it.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am also using tapatalk to reply in this forum but the "custom" signature doesn't show at all. Well it doesn't matter much anyway.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> report it to the developer. or if you have a backup of the app, reinstall it.



It works on other forums :/ 
Not much of a problem, but just reporting a bug.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

Krow said:


> Apart from credit card, any payment options for Tapatalk?



PayPal.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2011)

hey any1 using on symbian.. I installed it on my Nok 5235. But nothing is working on clicking on browsing forums it says no service and on searching it says 1 forum found but nothing ahead in that.. don't know what to do.. any help?


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Does not work on Symbian ! 

Just let it go !


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

Paypal is no good for me. I think I'll use a virtual credit card for it.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

Bumping this thread, since...


vineet369 said:


> I would certainly try Tapatalk...
> Once I get a good phone.


Now, that I DO have a good (also Awesome) phone, I want to know if there is any free substitution for Tapatalk! Really want to experience TDF on Android!


----------



## KDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ I could not find any... 

Buy it.. it's worth it!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Bumping this thread, since...
> 
> Now, that I DO have a good (also Awesome) phone, I want to know if there is any free substitution for Tapatalk! Really want to experience TDF on Android!



Try free xda app to experience Tapatalk.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ If you are talking about an app named, "XDA-Developers", then now it's in the queue for download!! 
Thanks sriharsha.

I want to try such app, before I make decision to purchase Tapatalk.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I DO have a good (also Awesome) phone



you won't stop saying this anytime soon, will you. enjoy your Android fevel


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ You bet, I won't!! 

@sriharsha: I thought that XDA forum can be used to browse TDF. But that's not the case. 
Anyway, thanks for the suggestion. Atleast I know how it feels now.

Also, I have one question. If I buy tapatalk app now, and later install some custom ROM, then would I need to purchase Tapatalk again?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope. Once you buy any app, that gets stored to your apps list. Next time you just need to download it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I thought that XDA forum can be used to browse TDF. But that's not the case.



loooooool. thats the XDA app & it is only for XDA forum  



vineet369 said:


> Also, I have one question. If I buy tapatalk app now, and later install some custom ROM, then would I need to purchase Tapatalk again?



it gets linked to your email id i guess.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, ico confirmed it to me, that a paid app gets linked with your Google account. So that's not a problem.

The problem is now, that I can't pay for the app. Since it needs Credit Card! 
Well, looks like the plan to buy Tapatalk would have to be postponed a little, until I arrange a virtual cc from some bank.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

How do you think Im accessing the forum all the time ... Thanks to Tapatalk ... And those who want Tapatalk ... We should not pirate software ... 

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> How do you think Im accessing the forum all the time ... Thanks to Tapatalk ... And those who want Tapatalk ... We should not pirate software ...



You are right buddy. That's why I said, I would have to postpone it. Although arranging the .apk file isn't a tough task!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

which fone u hv? ??

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought LG Optimus One (P500) a couple of days before. And which is (here I go again), Legen... wait for it.. dary phone! 

Btw, vizkid, I hope we can disable that "Sent from my ... " siggy. Cause when I would use Tapatalk, I wouldn't want that!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You bet, I won't!!
> 
> @sriharsha: I thought that XDA forum can be used to browse TDF. But that's not the case.
> Anyway, thanks for the suggestion. Atleast I know how it feels now.
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to mention about the XDA part properly 
It's meant for browsing XDA forums only, suggested it just to get an idea about Tapatalk.

Whatever app you purcase from market, it stays linked to your google account, you can download it any number of times after that, ofcourse it works only for your account though 

Regarding the signature, it doesn't work on TDF, confirmed it from fellow users, somehow signature is disabled on tdf. So no worries for you.
But I did see some posts having Tapatalk signature, don't know how, unless they're typing it manually


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow just now as I was typing the earlier post, Tapatalk update showed up. I see a lot of changes, multi quote support is added. Looks like smilies are added too.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

The signature makes vineet jeolus  ...  

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> The signature makes vineet jeolus  ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk





You bet... it's making me "jealous".... 
So, jealous that I now, HATE you!! 
LOL



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention about the XDA part properly ...



Thanks sriharsha!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chill yaar vineet ... dil pe mat le ... 

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Regarding the signature, it doesn't work on TDF, confirmed it from fellow users, somehow signature is disabled on tdf. So no worries for you.
> But I did see some posts having Tapatalk signature, don't know how, unless they're typing it manually



it used to work for me but i disabled it as it makes post unnecessary long, not to mention makes ppls look stupid. 

testing signature. lets see if it appears 

PS: good thing it didn't appeared. 1 signature is enough


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

^yes the sig can be disabled.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 26, 2011)

The signature option in TDF doesn't work with Tapatalk. *Confirmed.*


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't need sig option here anyway.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm also using Tapatalk from couple of weeks. Its great experience word with it. Till now I haven't found any substitute of this product. 

Guy it is great app. U must give it a try.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

The signature does not work.
But if you send a pm,it works.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 26, 2011)

Custom signature works ...

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

It works for some.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2011)

good thing it doesn't appear. Causes clutter imho.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't need sig option here anyway.


Pointless. Its not about you need it or not, its not there when it should be there.
There is an off option for people who doesn't need it.


vizkid2005 said:


> Custom signature works ...
> 
> I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


Tapatalk Pro? Never heard of it.


ico said:


> good thing it doesn't appear. Causes clutter imho.



Pointless again.
A poor trick to avoid a missing  option!


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

As usual, you are being unreasonable.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Pointless. Its not about you need it or not, its not there when it should be there.
> 
> Pointless again.
> A poor trick to avoid a missing  option!


It's doesn't work because it was disabled from the forum's end when Tapatalk plugin was installed. For thread posts that is.

Why? Causes clutter. People seriously don't give a damn on how you are posting and where you are posting from. All they want to read is, what you are posting.

Non-issue. 

What difference does "sent from my <device>" makes anyways?

I don't know why it is working for vizkid2005 when it shouldn't. He is an exception. Perhaps it will stop working for him if he updates his app.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> As usual, you are being unreasonable.


Oh really 


ico said:


> It's doesn't work because it was disabled from the forum's end when Tapatalk plugin was installed. For thread posts that is.
> 
> Why? Causes clutter. People seriously don't give a damn on how you are posting and where you are posting from. All they want to read is, what you are posting.
> 
> ...


Don't know how a signature causes clutter. Anyway it's not that I am dying for it. While on all the other forums it work I don't know why on TDF it won't.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't want to add fuel to the fire, but it should've been there and users can decide whether to enable it or not. 

Secondly, flashy signatures cause more clutter than a single line I guess 

Anyways it doesn't matter much for me 
Sent from my Galaxy S II® using Tapatalk.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait a second!!! 
Is it working now? 

Sent from my Galaxy S II® using Tapatalk.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

Test......


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

Test 2

Not working for me. Anyhow, I'll look into stopping it completely. Clutter.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S II® using Tapatalk.


I'd say...that *®* is precisely the reason for clutter.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 27, 2011)

^^
Hehe 

Sent from my Galaxy S II® using Tapatalk.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 27, 2011)

Not working.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 27, 2011)

Which version are you guys using? 
Didn't you update the app yesterday or the day before? There were two back to back updates. 

Sent from my Galaxy SII using Tapatalk.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

K. It's working for me too with the latest update.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

Not a big deal really. Just make sure it doesn't go down to the level of Orkut. Don't why it's working now cuz it was disabled from the forum's end.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL.. quite some experiments going on around here!! 
Please make sure guys, to resolve this siggy issue until the end of this year, when I would be purchasing the Tapatalk app, such that the clutter curbs for good!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

Not working for me


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

Update it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

Updated, but still not working.

Version 1.13.3


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> LOL.. quite some experiments going on around here!!
> Please make sure guys, to resolve this siggy issue until the end of this year, when I would be purchasing the Tapatalk app, such that the clutter curbs for good!


Quite some jokes actually...
This whole week has gone to deal with kids..boring


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

wondering what that meant. weird.


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 6, 2011)

I upgraded to latest version and now signature working fine.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2011)

manoj_299 said:


> I upgraded to latest version and now signature working fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk



You are the only person I am sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2011)

this thread not going anywhere. signature works for some members only maybe cause of different mobiles.

closing thread.


----------

